# flying away?



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone the baby pigeon is fine and learning how to fly 
before i found this pigeon i had to look after two baby pigeons which were younger when i found them and they both had undeveloped feathers but the baby pigeon i have at the moment when i first found it it had feathers it wasn't totally developed but it had more feathers than the ones that i used to have when i found them.

the two baby pigeons i used to have grew healthy and i decided to let them go they flew onto the roof and have happily joined their family.I looked after the 2 baby pigeons for 3 weeks until i let them go.
But would it be safe to let the baby pigeon i have at the moment when its able to fly let him go forever i know i want to let him join his family but is it safe .

most of you probably didn't know this but i have a cat!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for caring for the little ones. If you have released tow others what would make you think that this one would be any different?


----------



## thelizzygirl (Jan 18, 2011)

its just that before when i let the other two fly away they tried to come back at night and my cat was there they probably got scared and flew away and i just want to make sure if i ever let this pigeon fly free if he ever comes back i hope my cat is not around...


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

thelizzygirl said:


> its just that before when i let the other two fly away they tried to come back at night and my cat was there they probably got scared and flew away and i just want to make sure if i ever let this pigeon fly free if he ever comes back i hope my cat is not around...


You can try to soft release. Take him in a cage to where a flock ear and let him start to become part of the flock I understand you can do this in less than a week and he will become part of the flock


----------

